
Yahoo's New Media Device (Sex Appeal?) - mattjaynes
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/08/yahoos-new-media-device/
======
mattjaynes
It's biggest problem...

Sex Appeal Score: 2 out of 10.

------
Tichy
Too ugly.

